# تصميم برج مكون من 35 دور وادخال احمال الزلازل والرياح باستخدام برنامج etabs 9.7 وبرنامج csi column



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


اخواني الاعزاء كيف حالكم اقدم لكم نوتةحساية لتصميم برج مكون من 35 دور في الكويت وهي تتناول تصميم البرج لمقاومة احمال الرياح والزلازل وتصميم حوائط القص ببرنامج csi column








رابط تحميل النوتة الحسابية


http://www.4shared.com/document/PhuY6vNw/__online.html



في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم


​


----------



## Robert Sasmita (18 مارس 2011)

Please Check the overturning moment of your building for Global Stability.

M overturning = SUM( Lateral Force each Floor x Height each of Floor)

against

The moment from Substructure of the Building.

Comments : I think the building need extra area of basement.


Regards,
Robert Sasmita


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 مارس 2011)

Robert Sasmita قال:


> Please Check the overturning moment of your building for Global Stability.
> 
> M overturning = SUM( Lateral Force each Floor x Height each of Floor)
> 
> ...




many thanx to my friend robert

but i respect the moment from the worest case in loading that gives maximum overturning that we resist bt stability moment from weight of structures 

waiting for your opinion


----------



## emad_algashy (18 مارس 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس ايمن تستحق كل شكر وتقدير علي اعمالك الرائعه لخدمه المهندسين ولك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## هانى عصمت (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## sea2007 (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع وارجو منك ان تتقبل بعض هذة الملاحظات

kindly check you load of combination becuase it is does not match with your code

you have to sudy your building uder dynamics case beucase your total height is more than 73 meter


----------



## ابورنيم (18 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الاحترام


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك أخ أيمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 مارس 2011)

sea2007 قال:


> شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع وارجو منك ان تتقبل بعض هذة الملاحظات
> 
> kindly check you load of combination becuase it is does not match with your code
> 
> you have to sudy your building uder dynamics case beucase your total height is more than 73 meter




جزاكم الله خيرا علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## boushy (19 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## boushy (5 أبريل 2011)

مع احترامي وتقديري ليك يا هندسة جدا جدا 
ايعقل ان يكون تصميم برج 35 دور في هذه النوتة الحسابية المختصرة جدا ..........! 
مع العلم انك تخاطب في عقول مهندسين 
نشكر لك جدا اجتهاداتك الشخصية وطموحك للتعلم والتعليم لكن ارجو ان يكون يشئ من المعقولية 
الشي الذي دفعني الي ذلك زكر كلمات صممته انا حتي في الامثلة الملحقة مع الاورايون 
وهذا البرج الذي زكرت فيه بالتحديد العبارة التالية 

*اخواني الاعزاء كيف حالكم اقدم لكم نوتةحساية لتصميم برج مكون من 35 دور في الكويت وهي تتناول تصميم البرج لمقاومة احمال الرياح والزلازل وتصميم حوائط القص ببرنامج csi column*

ولم تزكر انك انت المصمم 

مع خالص حبي واحترامي ونرجو ان تكون هذه المشاركة حافز من اجل تقذيم الافضل


----------



## جلال طاهر (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
مجهود رائع


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 أبريل 2011)

بالفعل النوطة مقتضبة و لا تحوي معلومات كافية لا للتصميم و لا للتدقيق .
و قد تضمنت إدخال أحمال الزلازل فقط .
مثل هذا البرج تكون مذكرته عادة تزيد عن 100 صفحة على الأقل .

مع الشكر الجزيل للأخ أيمن قنديل الذي ساعدت محاضراته الكثير من المهندسين للإنطلاق في عالم البرامج الإنشائية .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

boushy قال:


> مع احترامي وتقديري ليك يا هندسة جدا جدا
> ايعقل ان يكون تصميم برج 35 دور في هذه النوتة الحسابية المختصرة جدا ..........!
> مع العلم انك تخاطب في عقول مهندسين
> نشكر لك جدا اجتهاداتك الشخصية وطموحك للتعلم والتعليم لكن ارجو ان يكون يشئ من المعقولية
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا عل النصائح المفيدة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> بالفعل النوطة مقتضبة و لا تحوي معلومات كافية لا للتصميم و لا للتدقيق .
> و قد تضمنت إدخال أحمال الزلازل فقط .
> مثل هذا البرج تكون مذكرته عادة تزيد عن 100 صفحة على الأقل .
> 
> مع الشكر الجزيل للأخ أيمن قنديل الذي ساعدت محاضراته الكثير من المهندسين للإنطلاق في عالم البرامج الإنشائية .




شكرا علي مرورك الكريم ولو انها مشاركة ليس مقصود منها سوي النفع .....


----------



## ahmed arfa (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا أخى


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخ ايمن جزاك الله خيرا ............

شكرا للاخ 
boushy 


شكرا للاخ المشرف ابو بكر


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (7 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل وان شاء الله الاستفادة 

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## kim barakat (13 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي الكرام*​


----------



## s.sakr (14 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## a7med 3ed (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## khad4 (28 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل م. ايمن
جزاك الله خيرا
هل تمت مراجعة تردد المنشأ الاساسي وتأثيره علي تطبيق الكود المستخدم فى حالات الرياح؟
من الشكل والابعاد يجب عمل wind tunnel لهذا المنشأ


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
1-الرجاء رفع المخططات الإنشائية والمعمارية .
2-الرجاء رفع موديل الإيتابس .
3-الرجاء رفع ملفات السيف (تصميم القواعد (الخوازيق ) والبلاطات .
4-الرجاءرفع تقرير فحص التربة .
إذا كان في الإمكان لكي يستطيع المهندس إعطاء الملاحظات .


----------



## hamzeaziz (9 مايو 2011)

hi my friend 
what about two basements? if the basements have basement wall (reinforced concrete wall ) 
you have to use the story above those two basements as a bottom story for seismic base shear


----------



## rahem-10 (9 مايو 2011)

thanks a lot my friend


----------



## eng_a_alaa (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (19 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على مبادارتك و مجهوداتك 

إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (2 مارس 2012)

شكراً يا أيمون,,,


----------



## خالد الششتاوي (16 يونيو 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششور


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (16 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## aagceng (16 يونيو 2012)

vraiment vous etes un ange allah yarham waldik wa yahafdak


----------



## هانى حميده (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 مارس 2013)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 1-الرجاء رفع المخططات الإنشائية والمعمارية .
> 2-الرجاء رفع موديل الإيتابس .
> 3-الرجاء رفع ملفات السيف (تصميم القواعد (الخوازيق ) والبلاطات .
> ...



*بضم صوتى الى صوت اخى عاصم شحاته الصادي وارجو ان يتاح لنا رفع النوته بالكامل وليس بهذا الاختصار حتى نستفيد جميعا اخى المهندس / ايمن
جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## easy المحلاوى (10 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن اعاده الرفع من الاعضاء الذين بحودتهم الملف بعد اذنكم


----------



## جبرور (11 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل
​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل الملف محذوف الرجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## engman92 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا بشمهندس قنديل


----------



## zine eddine (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل .شكرا على كل حال


----------

